

Google and other tech vendors moving manufacturing back to US - ternaryoperator
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/28/technology/google-and-others-give-manufacturing-in-the-us-a-try.html?_r=1&hp

======
SpikeDad
Sigh. Somebody at NYTimes has a bone to pick with Apple. How else can you
explain this softball article. How many times did they say "Google isn't
revealing" or "We weren't told", etc, etc.

Not a single mention of the obvious difference between manufacturing an ultra-
compact battery driven device like a cellular phone in the TENS of MILLIONS
and a big, single board, no display, AC powered device in the HUNDREDS of
THOUSANDS.

I'm now at the point where technical article from NYTimes = garbage.

